# weight for shark fishing



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey what does everyone use as a weight setup for sharking? 

Anyone have any weights for sale?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I get away with 1 to 3 oz pyramid off the pier but that's in calm waves and about 3 to 6 inches of cut fresh bait caught that day


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I make large spider weights from bank sinkers. I use cheap, wire coat hangers and cut the "legs" for the weight. I run the wire through the eye of the bank weight and then twist it together at the bottom of the weight forming two legs. I run another section through and repeat. When done, you should have four legs of wire in seperate directions. To finish, I wrap the weight tight with electrical tape to keep the legs in place


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

6oz bank sinker with 3 drywall screws screwed into them. Works well for me


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I had good luck one time hooking up by tying an old brick-bat tied to about 4 feet of cotton string - tied the other end of the string to the hook. Shark pick's up the bait, cutting the cotton string in the process, and moves on and never feels the weight.

Anybody ever do that?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I use 3" sections of 1/2" copper tube with a cap on one end. Drill 4 small holes through the capped end and insert about 6-8" of #10 copper wire until it's even on both sides. Bend another wire in half and insert both ends into the open end leaving abot 1/2-1" loop exposed. Fill tube with hot lead and allow to cool. Should make about a 4oz weight. The wire hangermight make for a stiffer hook in the sand, but may rust.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Breakaway brick. Used it lately and works great


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

Take about 7 ft of <12lb test, tie it to your swivel and the other end to a brick or rock. Shark will take the bait and the weight snaps off. How I have always done it from the beach. I have heard some good spider weight ideas but if you lose them it starts costing money..


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

tee-man said:


> Take about 7 ft of <12lb test, tie it to your swivel and the other end to a brick or rock. Shark will take the bait and the weight snaps off. How I have always done it from the beach. I have heard some good spider weight ideas but if you lose them it starts costing money..


This. But I use 80lb around the brick then to swivel. Then I do a 14 lb test to my weed eater line. I use 80lb bc it won't rub against brick and break easy. The 14lb will break off first. I use it has a sliding break way weight. I only use maybe a foot tho


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i use copper wire. its approx 1/4" thick. make a grappler, weighs about 6oz or less. ziptie to line and it will hold a 15lb bait 350-400yrds out no problem. only comes out one way, the way the shark pulls. no tension coming out that way. you have to pull and bend the hooks to get it to come your way.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I use a 6 oz pyramid weight most of the time, when it won't hold I will use a breakaway weight.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> i use copper wire. its approx 1/4" thick. make a grappler, weighs about 6oz or less. ziptie to line and it will hold a 15lb bait 350-400yrds out no problem. only comes out one way, the way the shark pulls. no tension coming out that way. you have to pull and bend the hooks to get it to come your way.


Got a picture of that?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

johnf said:


> Got a picture of that?


not one.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Bricks r cheap ..... + contribute to the environment by eventually forming an artificial reef once we get enough of them out there. 

(I figure about 50 more years of sharkin' off NB using bricks for weights & we'll have a fine artificial reef just past the bar! :thumbup: )


----------

